# Fly swap?



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Checking to see if there's any interest in a swap maybe next month?

Could be species specific or

type of water you fish
like 3' or less
3' or more
dock lights
weighted or not
hook size range

Open for suggestions

*___

Current possible participants*
Change your mind please PM me, thanks
Also there's another member here that might join in who I've had a few conversations with that sparked the idea for this swap...

mro  
Fliesbynight
Spottedtails
Loogie
Tankerfly
dbrady784
Jared D
Clamfoot
Scott-F
Finatic7
Flyclimber
Jreinfly

12 in the swap, 7/10/22


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

@mro , how many flies are we talking? And since I live in the northeast, would flies proven in this area be ok? Who knows, something different that your fish haven't seen might also be a winner there.

I would vote for top 18" of the water column.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Im in, down for whatever category but docklights would be a cool one.m. @Fliesbynight typically you tie one fly for every other participant. So if 10 people including you are doing it you would need to send in 9 flies.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No thank you, I've done enough of these. Best of luck


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m in, let me know what format. Rec 12-14 Guys at most. I can tie some EP baitfish patterns.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

10 or so participants would be nice.
Also starting next month will give any who want or need materials time to get them.

How about a minimum number of 8 and max at 12 ?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm good with that number.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

In. Docklight or top 18” is good with me. Also if everyone sends a prepaid envelope or label it makes it much easier for the OP.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I am in if spot is still available.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'll add you to the list.

One more and we reach the minimum number.
Leaning toward "dock light" flies as most can be used in skinny water too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Dock light flies?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Huston... we have lift off 

Room for a few more to join in but were now at the point we should decide what we want to tie for.

Todays the 7th,
decision should be made for start date, mail in date and and the above sometime by next week.

Or you can leave it up to your "Make Fly Tying Great Again" candidate mro.
A fly in every pot... (and yes, I know that's older than most of you our there in TV land)


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m in if there’s room.
Scott


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm game.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

mro said:


> Huston... we have lift off
> 
> Room for a few more to join in but were now at the point we should decide what we want to tie for.
> 
> ...


I'm up for tying anything. 
I don't normally tie for other fisherman and I only fish what I tie so that aspect of getting and giving some feedback from you all is pretty cool.

Are we agreed on dock lights, top 18 in, 1-3 ft or tie your fav?
Are weighted crustations ok for everyone as well? (cracks/kwans/crabs/sliders, etc?)


MRO, thanks for putting it together


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Clamfoot said:


> I'm up for tying anything.


The whole point is for you to tie your fly or your version of a fly.
To be totally honest I will not ever fish your fly.
I'll fish a copy I make but the flies I get are golden to me and added to my small collection.
Thanks to you all in advance.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'd be down. If there's room,


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> I'd be down.


Cool, one short of a dozen now.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Im going to do a foxy shrimp, its my favorite docklight fly but would also fall in the less than 18 inches category as well


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Any objections to waiting till Monday 11th, to seeing if we get a #12 to join?
We could make a definitive plan then.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

No objection, sounds cool @Jred


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> No objection, sounds cool @Jred


I’ll be in and out of town for awhile with work


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Is it full? Sounds like a good reason to get myself back behind the vise.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I am definitely in. I don't do any dock light fishing ( not a thing here) so I'm guessing based on MRO's picture the flies are small, say size 2 to size 4? 1" to 2" in total length and imitating light colored baitfish?


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't do much dock light fishing, but can certainly do some small bait fish or shrimp flies!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

We now have a dozen in the swap.

Comments on when we should start?
Mail in date one month after start.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

July 15, payday if anyone needs/wants to get new materials. Also gives people some notice.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

dbrady784 said:


> July 15, payday if anyone needs/wants to get new materials. Also gives people some notice.


Works for me.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sounds cool. I’ll get started


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

flyclimber said:


> Sounds cool. I’ll get started


that works


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

If there is any more room, I'd love to participate!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Bflatisbest said:


> any more room


Sorry, this swap we capped at 12.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW, I'll pm you guys with my mailing address sometime this week.
Ty up 11 flies ea., and be sure to have your return address on your package so I know where to send them back to.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

A Drop Dead Date of 15-August works for me.

I have never participated in one of these before.

How much postage should I include on the return envelope?
Should the flies be in plastic sleeves?

Thanks for the help and thanks to @mro for putting this together.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fliesbynight said:


> Date of 15-August works for me.


Works for me too, BUT all have to agree.

As for the other questions I answer in my pm to you guys.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Aug 15 works for me. I am torn between a few patterns for shallow/ docklights (I don't do dock lights- so shallow would be my gig). One is really good but it is so simple, I would be a bit embarrassed to submit it.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Jared D said:


> Aug 15 works for me. I am torn between a few patterns for shallow/ docklights (I don't do dock lights- so shallow would be my gig). One is really good but it is so simple, I would be a bit embarrassed to submit it.


Same here. One of my favs is so simple that I'd be embarrassed to send it unless I doubled it up with something (2 flies for one or a simple (but effective) shrimp + a gurgler). My other fav is complex and a little heavy. Great for a 9-10W and deadly for areas where large shrimp patterns are a good play but some guys may only be fishing a 6-8wt

If there are any guys from up North participating where shrimp patterns may not play well please raise your hand so I can accommodate.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

@Clamfoot , I'm up here and the largest shrimp pattern I use is a size 2 but I'm willing to try anything. You never really know what the fish think it is anyway.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> @Clamfoot , I'm up here and the largest shrimp pattern I use is a size 2 but I'm willing to try anything. You never really know what the fish think it is anyway.


Cool, then it's a cocktail shrimp dinner for you as well FBN.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

BTW, do you have rainfish (bay anchovies) down south? Popular bait here and what I was planning to tie.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> BTW, do you have rainfish (bay anchovies) down south? Popular bait here and what I was planning to tie.


Can't speak for everyone but in Central Fl we have sardines/pilchards. A little taller than an anchovy but essentially the same thing, a schooling rain bait like fry bunker or fry mulltet. Go for it.
If the fish is looking that close I'm probably not hooking up anyway.

We don't have anything as narrow as sand eels though so flatwing type patterns are usually limited use. No black or grass eels either. So 12" of dark squimpish hair tied on a 3/0 is out as well.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Good thing I don't tie it flat then......

These in size 1


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> Good thing I don't tie it flat then......
> 
> These in size 1
> 
> View attachment 210115


I think we used to call those "killies" in NY. (100 years ago)
and yes that will probably fish for me.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I think I've sent you all a PM (conversation).

If you didn't get one post in this thread and I'll send it again.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gonna do these as they work well on dock lights and shallow water.


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

mro said:


> Checking to see if there's any interest in a swap maybe next month?
> 
> Could be species specific or
> 
> ...


 I would be game


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> I would be game


Sorry, I should have posted that this one is "closed" as we hit the 12 person limit.

If you start one in a month or so I'd be game


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

First 8 are done (plus three I decided didn’t make the cut).
Work here for trout and flounder…. Plus Reds will give it a lick.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

They look good JD

First 6 of mine are near done but like pancakes I may eat the 1st few myself and make prettier ones for company.... although the ugly ones usually fish better  
_







_


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Jeez, you guys are setting a high bar! Looking great!


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> They look good JD
> 
> First 6 of mine are near done but like pancakes I may eat the 1st few myself and make prettier ones for company.... although the ugly ones usually fish better
> _
> ...


Wow! Amazing work!!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I am going to do a sunrise trip on Saturday to see if they are working right. Least, that is what I am telling my wife!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Jared D said:


> I am going to do a sunrise trip on Saturday to see if they are working right. Least, that is what I am telling my wife!


You're only up in Jax. I can be there with 10 shrimp flies to test along with you in less than 2 hours if the wife needs an increased sample size. Only for scientific testing purposes of course.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I decided to go with the Olson Slider since I don't do much dock light fishing. I'll put a card with my name in the sleeve with them as I wish I knew who ties some of the flies I got in previous swaps!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

tail tied, then a coat of white nail polish










Then two coats of Art 'N Glow










Wing and marabou collar, head with white nail polish eyes










next, couple coats of Art 'N Glow on the white eyes and close to being done.
The florescent green glow seems to be brighter than the other colors.
Will post a final pick when done , lights on, lights off


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok, gents. Mine are done and will be in the mail this weekend. I hope they do as well for you as they have for me.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've received two packages the other day.
Resisting the urge to open them until the rest show up.
Two weeks and a couple days left.
I've finished tying mine, but maybe a tweak or two left before I post a pic.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’ll probably have mine complete tonight or tomorrow. They are little glass minnows and they slay in palm coast and here in Jax.

Might even work for little poons


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

is there a more crazy fly pic than the above? 
goning to post it in the fly tying thread too...


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

1st idea for the swap.
i discovered I di not have enough dead chickens for 12 of these.

6


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

after an inventory, I decided on a micro-cannibal.
I need a name and address to ship.
12 flies of the same pattern is a lot for me. Thankfully I’m done.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I did a newer fly I have experimented with for mine to send in. I’m not quite as much of an artist at the vise as some of you guys but they’ll catch fish!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Jreinfly said:


> I did a newer fly I have experimented with for mine to send in. I’m not quite as much of an artist at the vise as some of you guys but they’ll catch fish!


J
I'm looking forward to seeing/fishing them.
The same might apply to my Picasso shrimp. 
Which will go in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

flies in the mail. Expect on Thursday or Wednesday.
Scott


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

All done! In the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Loogie said:


> All done! In the mail tomorrow.


Loogie, they look great. (as expected for a Loogie baitfish.). can't wait to fish it

Is the head EP 3D Mullet?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Clamfoot said:


> Loogie, they look great. (as expected for a Loogie baitfish.). can't wait to fish it
> 
> Is the head EP 3D Mullet?


It’s a Mottled Mullet Minnow head 1.5 inch brush. Very good general pattern.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

As of today eight packages have arrived (8/18/22)
Just a few more to go.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

mro, I sent mine end of July via USPS- but want to make sure it was received by you.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jared D said:


> mro, I sent mine end of July via USPS- but want to make sure it was received by you.


Yes, Received


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi Mike, confirming that you received mine.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Clamfoot said:


> received mine.


Yes


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Might as well verify the USPS tracking number. I hope you received mine as well.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I sent mine as well the tracking info said to expect them delivered to you by the 15th


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Only three have yet to arrive.
If not here on Tuesday by 5 PM, I'll PM them for a heads up.
No replies, we can precede with what we've got .


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

My current plan is to open and dish out the flies this Sunday.
Then if all goes well (no reason it shouldn't, mail them on Monday.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for the update. I'm assuming you got them all now.

Don't know how you managed not to peek already...


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

You have been awesome w this. You can do whatever you feel best as far as I am concerned. I just enjoy the fun of it.
Thanks for doing all the hard work,


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

There may be one or so show up tomorrow, but got to admit that were living in interesting times and life may have gotten the better of a few.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

It definitely happens!


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Sorry, im one of the ones it got the better of. Been working on a remodel for the last 4 years and we hit the home stretch so been putting in all my time off work over there. Finally got to move in on Wednesday.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I think everyone will be pleased with the assortment their getting.
I wound up with a few extra flies as two participants couldn't make it this time.
So I added a fly or two, plus you might get one of your own as I lost track of who sent what 
Post office should pick them up tomorrow or the next day.

Thanks for making this a good swap.
Let us know what you think after you get em...


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Super, @mro . Thanks for making this happen. This was my first swap.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Someone needs to post a picture when they have them all in their possession. I’m sure they are all killer!!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fliesbynight said:


> Super, @mro . Thanks for making this happen. This was my first swap.


Your a tyer, you can do this too.
I may have over stepped my place in the forum for not asking first to have a swap.
But the powers that be didn't step in.
If I do one in the future, I'll ask first.
It's their forum and they may have some "rules" about this, which of course I didn't read. 
even though I'm of a very small minority that has paid to support this sight.

Is this propaganda?, 
Yes, Microskiff is a bad A$$ site.
Good people on here, even the pros here give good info.


Support your local sheriff (if he slings the long rod)


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for hosting! I hosted one in the past without reading the instructions so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

The flies arrived today. Great job fellas! I look forward to doing this again sometime.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Got mine today as well!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If you don't get em by Saturday let me know.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Mine arrived - some nice looking ties. I see a few of these getting destroyed this weekend.
Nice work all

@mro Thank you for the coordination and running this. Many thanks to you for it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW, the Vu-Do flies "Art' N Glow" paint" is also UV.
With a 1 minute exposure to a bright light the glow will last over 5 minutes.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice job! This was a great package to have waiting when I got home from a business trip!


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Got the flies today! Very good thanks everyone and @mro


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

Jreinfly said:


> Got the flies today! Very good thanks everyone and @mro





mro said:


> If you don't get em by Saturday let me know.


got mine.
thanx to all

scott


----------

